# West Central Minnesota Retriever Club



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any information available on the Open and the Qualifying? Thank you.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

3,6,7,8,9,10,11,19,20,23,25,26,28,29,30,35,37,38,39,45,46,47,48,52,55,58,59,60,62,66,67,68,69,70,72,74,75,76,77

39 total


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates available for todays events? Thank you.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

6,20,23,26,29,30,38,39,48,58,59,66,67,68,69,70,72,74

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,31,32,33,34,37,38,40,41,42,44

35 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

20,26,30,38,39,48,59,66,67,68,70,72,74

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,4,5,11,13,14,15,17,19,21,22,23,24,28,31,33,38,40,41,44

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Placements

1st- #12 Forrest - H/Dan Sayles O/Spencer Buerkle	
2nd- #15 Wilson H/Rorem O/Doyle Simons
3rd-#3 Sugar O/H Bill Berning
4th-#22 Cash H/Amy Hunt O/Mark Ralston
RJ-#17
JAMS- 4,18,23

congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS

1st- #13 Odie H/Steve Yozamp O/Perry Puncochar
2nd- #7 Shelby O/H Rick Stawski
3rd- #9 Spook H/ Dan Sayles O/Mike Langbehn
4th- #8 Izzy O/H Chuck Schweikert
RJ- #6

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats to Rick Stawski and Trey Bullard on the derby 2nd with shelby


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any Open and Amateur results? Thank you.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Any Open and Amateur results? Thank you.


All I know for sure is Vern and "Dealer" win the Blue in Amateur.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank have new AFC! "AFC Dominator Dealer He's Worth It" Big Congrats.

Congrats to all who placed and finished. Tough tests in Amat w generous call backs made for fun weekend for a lot of dog people.


----------



## jbthor (Feb 11, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> All I know for sure is Vern and "Dealer" win the Blue in Amateur.
> 
> Vern and Kathy Hasenbank have new AFC! "AFC Dominator Dealer He's Worth It" Big Congrats.
> 
> Congrats to all who placed and finished. Tough tests in Amat w generous call backs made for fun weekend for a lot of dog people.


way to go Vern & Kathy!!!!! jb


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Vern and Kathy Hasenbank on their new AFC "Dealer"!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations to Vern and Kathy on titling dealer. I know how much dedication you have for your dogs, I'm glad to see your hard work pay off. AFC Dealer is a nice dog! Ed K


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Vern & Kathy on Dealer's new title. AFC sounds pretty good in front of his name!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations to Vern and Kathy for the win and their new AFC!

Dave B.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Vern, Kathy and of course Dealer! That is awesome!!

Aaron*


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Way to go Vern, Kathy and of course Dealer! That is awesome!!
> 
> Aaron*


Amat Results:

1st Dealer /Vern Hasenbank
2nd Snapper /Charlie Hays
3rd Louie /Chuck Schweikert
4th Dillon /Tony Despenas
RJam Vapor /Ken Neil
Jams Peanut, Oscar, Booker, Harley and Finn


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Amat Results:
> 
> 1st Dealer /Vern Hasenbank
> 2nd Snapper /Charlie Hays
> ...


*
Way to go Bob congrats on the jam! Congrats to the Schweikerts as well!!
*
*​Aaron*


----------

